# Jasper Circle Jig vs Router Buddy and my Issues...



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Just a FYI to the speaker builders or future speaker builders. I had a couple Jasper circle jigs. I recently upgraded my router to this amazing porter cable 7539. I just went to do some wood work and found that my Jasper circle jigs are now useless as the holes don't match up. I was pretty irritated as Jasper does not even have an adapter I called them ( now i have a bunch of jigs that I cant use). I search around and found something called the 'Router Buddy Circle Jig' you can Google it ( they sell at PE as well). It is much better in my opinion. Trying to get the right pin into the right hole on the jasper was a pain especially when you were working underneath the router base. The router buddy makes this much easier. You only need a digital caliper to measure the distance and set what you need. Very nice indeed. Just a suggestion to anyone going to buy a circle jig. Everyone raves about the Jaspers but I really like the router buddy.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the heads up! A new circle jig is on my list and I will consider that. It kind of looks like it's intended for Porter Cable, as I don't see many other makes on the list. For anyone else, here's the link to the one on PE: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=365-270


----------



## HeartFixr (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a Jasper circle router jig and have enjoyed using it with my Porter-Cable router. It helps to use a marker to align the mounting holes for future reference and for the proper placement of the alignment guide. No complaints.


----------



## shepjk01 (May 15, 2013)

I have a Bosch 1617EVSPK-RT and own both jigs mentioned. They work about the same. I prefer the jasper and use it most of the time, but as stated it only works with certain routers.


----------



## jon96789 (Mar 21, 2013)

If you don't have a caliper, the Jasper is the way to go if you have a compatible router...


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I use a piece of 1/4" MDF :sneeky: never any compatibility issues :bigsmile:


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

I had a similar issue with my large Bosch router (that it didn't fit the Jasper jig). You can remove the baseplate from the router and make a new one from MDF and then drill the mounting holes wherever you want them. Use bolts that can be secured with butterfly nuts (although I imagine hurricane nuts would work too).

However, since I have two spare routers I usually leave the jig on one of my spares.


----------



## thucker (May 25, 2012)

I'm currently using my Jasper Jig with a cheap Ryobi router, it gets the job done but does feel underpowered. I thought about upgrading to the same router you have, but it's good to know that I can't use the Jasper with it.

I'll probably end up making my own jig. It's simple enough, and I don't have to drill additional holes into the Jasper for holes bigger than 18".


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd change jigs just to avoid the eyetesting hole line up when you are cutting 18 holes it gets old fast to have to peak underneath.


----------

